# Hervey Bay - Sunday 10th



## Wahoo2 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi all

Looking at going out tomorrow morning to fish the close in reef off Torquay. Would anyone like to join?

Kane


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Missed you by a day. Fished the reefs around woody on Saturday in my uncles boat. Should be up late September again if you're keen?

Joel


----------



## Wahoo2 (Aug 6, 2014)

G'day Joel,

Sounds good to me mate! How did you go over at Woody?

Kane


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Grinners!

First time trying there so we just drifted a lot looking for good ground.

Joel


----------



## Wahoo2 (Aug 6, 2014)

Haha I know all about those dirty grinners!

I am hoping to get out on the weekend and try either Gattakers reef or Scarness reef for a troll and a flick, see what this weather does first..

Let me know if you'd like to come out for a paddle

Kane


----------

